# Fridge Full - Going to France?



## chicago68 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi there

As shortly to be first timers to France (in a motorhome) and knowing the restrictions on importing foodstuffs - What can we fill our fridge with before we leave the UK?

France is best country for food but having a vegetarian in the family there are things that would like to take that we know are difficult to find in France.

Any advice welcome


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

chicago68 said:


> knowing the restrictions on importing foodstuffs


France is in the EU, and as far as I know, there are no restrictions. ? We've never had any hint of being questioned about what's in the fridge.

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge full of food*

Hi

I have never been stopped/asked about my fridge.

I can recall seeing signs though banning the transit of meats etc when the foot and mouth scare was on the go.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Unless you have some dietary restrictions - allergies etc, I don't think you will have any problems at all self-catering for a vegetarian. French supermarkets and hypermarkets seem to carry everything you can list and more. Many even have English food sections for those who can't do without white bread and HP sauce. What particular foods are you concerned that you will not find ?

It used to be quite difficult to find many places that really catered for vegetarians when eating out but this is no longer true. You're likely to find a reasonable selection of main courses or your request for an omellette or similar will be met with no fuss.

I'd not take anything in my fridge other than enough to manage with until you can get to a shop.

There were restrictions on dairy products and meat during the foot and mouth outbreak but they no longer apply. 

G


----------



## pacific (Dec 17, 2007)

For our recent three weeks in France I did take some basic staple vegetarian foods for the store cupboard and did use a fair bit of it for speed and ease as I always have to cook two meals every night, one for confirmed carnivore and another for me! I found they have less labelling in France so often you can't tell if it's V or not and have to translate and check ingredients list carefully. The supermarkets we went in didn't seem to have much V stuff, although we were mostly pootling around in little towns and villages and didnt go anywhere big. Eating out - if you like pizza or omlette every day you're in, or check out the galettes.


----------



## chicago68 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Fridge to France and vegetarian*

Dougie / Russell

Thanks for this; I was obviously harping back to the 'mad cow' / foot and mouth times - happy that we can fill the space without being concerned about the French Authorities.

Pacific

Thanks for the advice; we will certainly check out galettes. France has certainly improved for vegetarians since our first trip 30 odd years ago then all that could be bought (apart from omelette and pizzas - and you can survive happily on those for a couple of weeks to augment the bread cheese and soup) was the usual meal with the meat taken off the plate!

Grizzly
Thanks for this; we do not think that we will find some of the 'staples' like Linda McCartney and Quorn - always good to have in the freezer for a speed meal.

Thanks again everybody


----------



## 103164 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Dethleffs T2 Globebus*

Hi

Noticed in the chat about what can be taken to France that one of the contributors- chicago 68- has a Dethleffs Globebus T2.

We have a trigano tribute which we love but are looking for a compact agile van with a fixed bed and table. Has anyone got a T2 Globebus who would encourage or discourage us from getting one? Many thanks for any thoughts


----------

